# Credit Advance - Have you heard of them?



## Linh0511 (15 October 2008)

hi everybody, hope that I can find useful inf. from you, nice guys. :

Have you ever heard about Credit advance from a sell order. I'm studying and do not play sec in Aus, so I dont know whether Aus securities firm give us a "Credit" from our matched sell order. 

In VN, because trading cycle is T+3, when you sell stock, You can have money 3days later. Therefore, most of securities firms offer 99% value of your sell order as soon as your order is matched. ( you don't need to wait for 3 days). It's called "Credit Advance" and be charge as interest when you use it. 

Anyone knows (maybe all of you, heheh) please give me more detail about that: How it works, fee, which securities firm offers, how is procedure and I love you so much if you can sent to me the instruction for that service.

Thanks so much


----------

